# cielo, centro (pronunciación - Ci, ce)



## plsdeluno

Hola a todos

Espero que me puedan ayudar.  Por favor, en España el sonido de ci y ce es th, cielo y centro = thielo y thentro.  ¿Hay alugunas palabras que rompan la regla? (creo que el subjuntivo es correcto aquí, si no ¿podrían corregirme?)

Les pregunto porque estuve escuchando a una historia, las personas eran de la península pero noté que la mujer pronunció vecina (mujer) como vethina y luego policía como policía y no polithía.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rivendell

No exceptions here:

Sound 'th' (as in 'think'): za - ce - ci - zo - zu
- zapato
- cenicero
- cinta
- zorro
- zueco

Sound 'k' (as in 'key'): ca - que - qui - co - cu
- casa
- queso
- quizás
- columna
- cuchara

So there's no way to make it wrong. 

Well... did I say no exceptions?  In Spanish the use of letter 'k' is not at all common. However it exists in words coming from English like 'Kilo', 'Koala', 'Ketchup'... These and a few more (ONLY A FEW) are the only exceptions.

By the way, your sentence with subjunctive is perfect!!


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Lo que pasa es cuando escucho a mi ipod para mejorar mi comprensión, a veces una palabra como parece/parecen me suenan como parece/parecen y no parethe/parethen. Las personas son de la península pero no de Andalucía.

¿Tal vez lo depende de qué parte viva alguien? ¿o no? (otra vez que yo sepa el subjuntivo va mejor aquí, si no. te agradecería si podría avisarme)

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rivendell

_"¿Tal vez depende de en qué parte viva cada uno?" _(el subjuntivo es correcto, pero debes cambiar un poco la construcción con _"depende_").

Realmente, excepto en Andalucía, en el resto de la Península no se suele 'sesear' (pronunciar _'c' _como _'s'_). Pero claro, hoy en día estamos todos en todas partes y puedes encontrar andaluces en otras zonas y también muchos latinoamericanos que lo hacen así.


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## jsvillar

> vecina (mujer) como vethina y luego policía como policía



A little late in the conversation, but this is my opinion, without a big knowledge of phonetics:

I don't understand when you say 'vethina' and 'policía'. In Spain we have only two sounds: One is 'theta (greek)' and is used for letter 'z' and 'ce, ci'. The other is 's' and is used with 's'. Some people use only 's', called 'seseo' and others use only 'z', 'ceceo' or lisp. And some people mix them, as modulus said with 'nesecito' instead of 'necesito'.

Other than that, some people pronounce a softer 'th', like in English, or a harder 'th'. But they are exactly the same sound, only different accents.

So your question of 'vethina' and 'policía' makes no sense, unless you mean 'polisía'.

And finally, to answer your question:
Regarding pronunciation: there are no words that break the rule, only people that use the same sound (th or s) for both 'z' and 's', and it is considered just accent. If a child doesn't learn to use the local accent/rules then it is a problem that can be treated by a speech therapist ('th' sound and 'rr' sound are quite hard to learn)
Regarding writing: 
sa-se-si-so-su is 's'
za-ce-ci-zo-zu is 'th'
ca-que-qui-co-cu is always 'k'
ka-ke-ki-ko-ku is always 'k' and is used normally only for foreign words.
ze-zi is 'th' and also is from foreign words. The only examples I can think about are the name of the letter 'zeta', now officially called 'ceta' and 'enzima', which means 'enzyme'

And just as an example so you can see there are no exeptions in the pronunciation:

- Diminutive of 'poca' is 'poquita' in order to keep the 'k' sound
- Diminutive of 'cazo' is 'cacito' in order to keep the 'th' sound (or the 's' sound in regions where there is 'seseo')


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta, a lo mejor  en mi ipod la mujer había pronunciado las dos palabras una con el sonido de ''th'' vecina y la otra con el sonido de ''s'' policía., como polisía.

Entonces hay personas que usan un poco de los dos sonidos.


----------



## Csalrais

Creo que no lo estás entendiendo del todo. Fuera de las regiones seseantes españolas (Canarias y partes de Andalucía) practicamente todo el mundo en España hace distinción entre los dos sonidos. Lo que tú describes, pronunciar una palabra como distinguidor y otra como seseante, es muy raro y no creo haberlo oído nunca excepto entre seseantes intentando imitar la pronunciación peninsular. Es decir, o se hace la distinción siempre o se sesea siempre. 

Yo al menos no me he encontrado nunca a ningún español que haga distinción unas veces y sesee otras, y dado que yo mismo soy seseante creo que lo habría notado. La única opción que se me ocurre es que se dice que hay hablantes nativos de gallego que luego son seseantes al hablar en español pero es algo que solo conozco teóricamente, todos los gallegos que conozco hacen distinción.


----------



## reikix

yep, the right sound is "th", there just a couple zones in spain in which people say it like "S", but still the right way is "th"


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchisimas gracias a todos.


----------



## Istriano

In Andalucia, many people use ceceo, seseo and distinción, even in the same discourse. Only a small % of Andalucians are 100% ceceantes, 100% seseantes or 100% differentiating.
I'd say that most of Andalucia merges c and s, or uses them at random (except for the interior of the province of Almería which is 100% differentiating).
In the city of Seville, you have a combination of seseo and distinción, many people are _partially seseantes ~ partially differentiating. _They may say _corazón _with an [s] in one sentence, and then the same word with the _th _sound in another sentence. In Málaga, you have a complete C ~ S merger, ceceo is preferred by men, seseo by women, and there are some people with distinción, but there are also many people with a complex ''at random'' pronunciation which combines all three phenomena.

In Córdoba, the predominant pronunciation is seseo, but with the Northern s sound (that is: slightly palatalized/hissing, like a soft sh), different than the Latin American / English [s].


----------



## plsdeluno

Thank you very much for your input, it appears that it is not just as simple as ''th or ss''  

Thank you


----------



## Lurrezko

Istriano said:


> In Andalucia, many people use ceceo, seseo and distinción, even in the same discourse. Only a small % of Andalucians are 100% ceceantes, 100% seseantes or 100% differentiating.
> I'd say that most of Andalucia merges c and s, or uses them at random (except for the interior of the province of Almería which is 100% differentiating).
> In the city of Seville, you have a combination of seseo and distinción, many people are _partially seseantes ~ partially differentiating. _They may say _corazón _with an [s] in one sentence, and then the same word with the _th _sound in another sentence. In Málaga, you have a complete C ~ S merger, ceceo is preferred by men, seseo by women, and there are some people with distinción, but there are also many people with a complex ''at random'' pronunciation which combines all three phenomena.
> 
> In Córdoba, the predominant pronunciation is seseo, but with the Northern s sound (that is: slightly palatalized/hissing, like a soft sh), different than the Latin American / English [s].



Es curioso lo que propones, pero como nativo no seseante me ocurre lo mismo que a Csalrais (seseante): no he conocido jamás a nadie que mezcle las dos formas de pronunciar, salvo que intente reproducir por algún motivo la pronunciación opuesta.

Saludos


----------



## Csalrais

Lurrezko said:


> Es curioso lo que propones, pero como nativo no seseante me ocurre lo mismo que a Csalrais (seseante): no he conocido jamás a nadie que mezcle las dos formas de pronunciar, salvo que intente reproducir por algún motivo la pronunciación opuesta.
> 
> Saludos


Exacto, esa es también mi experiencia, pero aparte de eso, como plsdeluno mencionó desde el principio que a quienes oía no eran andaluces decidí no mencionar las complejidades del dialecto andaluz. Para el resto de la Península mi opinión sigue siendo la misma que mencioné arriba.


----------



## duvija

Sugiero que escuchen atentamente a Serrat. A veces cecea, y otras sesea.


----------



## KirkandRafer

No solo en Canarias y en partes de Andalucía se sesea; en la Vega Baja alicantina también se da ese fenómeno, e incluso en el Campo de Cartagena puedes encontrarte aún hoy con gente seseante, aunque allí ya está prácticamente desaparecido entre las nuevas generaciones. En cualquier caso, al hilo de lo que debatíais ahora, yo tampoco me he encontrado con nadie que sistemáticamente sesee con determinadas palabras y no lo haga con otras. Lo más parecido ha sido escuchar a personas seseantes acabar mezclándolo todo al intentar esconder su acento.


----------



## duvija

KirkandRafer said:


> No solo en Canarias y en partes de Andalucía se sesea; en la Vega Baja alicantina también se da ese fenómeno, e incluso en el Campo de Cartagena puedes encontrarte aún hoy con gente seseante, aunque allí ya está prácticamente desaparecido entre las nuevas generaciones. En cualquier caso, al hilo de lo que debatíais ahora, yo tampoco me he encontrado con nadie que sistemáticamente sesee con determinadas palabras y no lo haga con otras. Lo más parecido ha sido escuchar a personas seseantes acabar mezclándolo todo al intentar esconder su acento.



Serrat también? los catalanes cecean?


----------



## Lurrezko

A mí no me parece que Serrat sesee cuando habla. Cuando canta es otro cantar. Por lo demás, algunos catalanes poco habituados a hablar en español (gente mayor de interior, por ejemplo) sesean.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> A mí no me parece que Serrat sesee cuando habla. Cuando canta es otro cantar. Cantarín, sí.
> 
> Por lo demás, algunos catalanes poco habituados a hablar en español (gente mayor de interior, por ejemplo) sesean. ¡Pero él mezcla!
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Vaya, ya me fijaré. Por lo demás, en catalán no tenemos el sonido ce peninsular, de ahí que los menos duchos en español seseen, supongo. Es una pronunciación que a los forasteros les resulta cómica, seseante y con las vocales extrañas del catalán.

Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

El "seseo" no es endémico de Andalucía, pongo la copia del DPD y doy fe que en alguans partes de Murcia también existe:
*seseo*. *1. *Consiste en pronunciar las letras _c_ (ante _e, i_) y _z _con el sonido que corresponde a la letra _s_ (→  s, 2); así, un hablante seseante dirá [serésa] por _cereza,_ [siérto] por _cierto,_ [sapáto] por _zapato_.*2.* El seseo es general en toda Hispanoamérica y, en España, lo es en Canarias y en parte de Andalucía, y se da en algunos puntos de Murcia y Badajoz. También existe seseo entre las clases populares de Valencia, Cataluña, Mallorca y el País Vasco, cuando hablan castellano, y se da asimismo en algunas zonas rurales de Galicia. El seseo meridional español (andaluz y canario) y el hispanoamericano gozan de total aceptación en la norma culta.


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Saludos_


----------



## plsdeluno

Lurrezko said:


> Vaya, ya me fijaré. Por lo demás, en catalán no tenemos el sonido ce peninsular, de ahí que los menos duchos en español seseen, supongo. Es una pronunciación que a los forasteros les resulta cómica, seseante y con las vocales extrañas del catalán.
> 
> Saludos



¿Entonces los Catalanes hablando en Castellano no pronuncian el sonido ''th'?', pero no creo que sea el sonido de ''s'' ¿es otro sonido con palabras cie ce?


----------



## alsmich

Csalrais said:


> Lurrezko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es curioso lo que propones, pero como nativo no seseante me ocurre lo mismo que a Csalrais (seseante): no he conocido jamás a nadie que mezcle las dos formas de pronunciar, salvo que intente reproducir por algún motivo la pronunciación opuesta.
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Exacto, esa es también mi experiencia, pero aparte de eso, como plsdeluno mencionó desde el principio que a quienes oía no eran andaluces decidí no mencionar las complejidades del dialecto andaluz. Para el resto de la Península mi opinión sigue siendo la misma que mencioné arriba.
Click to expand...


Hola,

quisiera añadir una pequeña aportación, y es que me parece extraño que ninguno de ustedes haya oído nunca a nadie que mezcle las formas de pronunciar. Yo soy de Canarias, y puedo decir que conozco, no una, sino varias personas que lo hacen, y en todos los casos se trata de personas con uno de los padres canario y otro peninsular. Es gente que ha aprendido a hablar escuchando las dos formas de pronunciación, y en consecuencia ha aprendido unas palabras de una forma y otras de otra. Así, por ejemplo, una de ellas pronuncia "piscina" como "pissina" (como se pronuncia aquí en Canarias), y "necesitar" como "nethesitar" (como se hace en la mayor parte de la península), y así con todo, de forma totalmente aleatoria.

Esto de las pronunciaciones es complicado, ¡y para nada una ciencia exacta! 

Un saludo!


----------



## jmx

Yo sí he oído a andaluces que mezclan "seseo" y distinción, en TV. Por ejemplo recuerdo a Alfonso Guerra y a la ex-ministra Magdalena Álvarez, pero también otros. En todo caso es algo que no se da más que en Andalucía, e incluso allí sospecho que se da solo en registros formales (una entrevista para TV) y no en el habla corriente.



duvija said:


> Sugiero que escuchen atentamente a Serrat. A veces cecea, y otras sesea.


Como me parece que ya puse en otro hilo, Serrat "sesea" deliberadamente cuando está en América latina, supongo que para evitar el rechazo a la pronunciación española. Le he oído hablar a menudo en entrevistas, y su pronunciación es lo que pasa en España por "estándar", sin seseo alguno.


----------



## jmx

plsdeluno said:


> ¿Entonces los Catalanes hablando en Castellano no pronuncian el sonido ''th'?', pero no creo que sea el sonido de ''s'' ¿es otro sonido con palabras cie ce?


Los catalanes (catalano-hablantes) pronuncian el castellano mejor o peor según su competencia. Para los que tiene menos competencia, principalmente gente rural, puede ocurrir que pronuncien el sonido de 'z' como una [s], pero yo diría que va siendo algo difícil de encontrar. Incluso más difícil aún es encontrar a catalanes que al hablar español pronuncian [k] para la 'j'.


----------



## Csalrais

alsmich said:


> Hola,
> 
> quisiera añadir una pequeña aportación, y es que me parece extraño que ninguno de ustedes haya oído nunca a nadie que mezcle las formas de pronunciar. Yo soy de Canarias, y puedo decir que conozco, no una, sino varias personas que lo hacen, y en todos los casos se trata de personas con uno de los padres canario y otro peninsular. Es gente que ha aprendido a hablar escuchando las dos formas de pronunciación, y en consecuencia ha aprendido unas palabras de una forma y otras de otra. Así, por ejemplo, una de ellas pronuncia "piscina" como "pissina" (como se pronuncia aquí en Canarias), y "necesitar" como "nethesitar" (como se hace en la mayor parte de la península), y así con todo, de forma totalmente aleatoria.
> 
> Esto de las pronunciaciones es complicado, ¡y para nada una ciencia exacta!
> 
> Un saludo!


Pues no, nunca he encontrado a ningún canario que mezclase las dos pronunciaciones. Todos mis conocidos que crecieron desde pequeños en Canarias han sido seseantes hasta ahora, sin vacilación en la pronunciación. Y no me extraña, porque no les deseo el estigma de "godo" que llevaban los hijos de peninsulares que llegaban ya mayores en edad de escolarización.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Istriano said:


> In Andalucia, many people use ceceo, seseo and distinción, even in the same discourse. Only a small % of Andalucians are 100% ceceantes, 100% seseantes or 100% differentiating.
> I'd say that most of Andalucia merges c and s, or uses them at random (except for the interior of the province of Almería which is 100% differentiating).
> In the city of Seville, you have a combination of seseo and distinción, many people are _partially seseantes ~ partially differentiating. _They may say _corazón _with an [s] in one sentence, and then the same word with the _th _sound in another sentence. In Málaga, you have a complete C ~ S merger, ceceo is preferred by men, seseo by women, and there are some people with distinción, but there are also many people with a complex ''at random'' pronunciation which combines all three phenomena.
> 
> In Córdoba, the predominant pronunciation is seseo, but with the Northern s sound (that is: slightly palatalized/hissing, like a soft sh), different than the Latin American / English [s].



Mi experiencia es que los distinguidores lo somos al cien por cien, pero los otros vacilan un poco. Es natural teniendo en cuenta que están constantemente expuestos a la variedad más prestigiosa, tanto en los medios como en la calle. Cada nueva generación hay más distinguidores, es decir, personas que han abandonado por completo el seseo. Es algo que se ve claramente en Murcia, Alicante o Badajoz, donde es común encontrar hijos distinguidores de padres medio seseantes. En Andalucía el seseo está todavía muy arraigado en algunas zonas, pero la tendencia es la misma.

En la Córdoba seseante existen la ese predorsal (sevillana) y la coronal plana (cordobesa). En la zona netamente distinguidora se usa mayormente la ese predorsal, no se de dónde sacaste lo de la ese castellana, que es muy minoritaria en Andalucía.


----------



## alsmich

Csalrais said:


> Pues no, nunca he encontrado a ningún canario que mezclase las dos pronunciaciones. Todos mis conocidos que crecieron desde pequeños en Canarias han sido seseantes hasta ahora, sin vacilación en la pronunciación. Y no me extraña, porque no les deseo el estigma de "godo" que llevaban los hijos de peninsulares que llegaban ya mayores en edad de escolarización.



No hablo de vacilación, en todos los casos que comento cada uno pronuncia cada palabra de la misma forma siempre. Piscina es siempre pissina, y necesitar es siempre nethesitar. Son canarios, han nacido y crecido aquí, y sin embargo, se les nota un cierto acento peninsular (sin llegar al punto de ganarse lo de godo ;-). En cambio, los peninsulares los reconocen como canarios. Simplemente tienen una mezcla de acentos y pronunciaciones. Pero para cada uno de ellos es siempre la misma.


----------



## ampurdan

plsdeluno said:


> ¿Entonces los Catalanes hablando en Castellano no pronuncian el sonido ''th'?', pero no creo que sea el sonido de ''s'' ¿es otro sonido con palabras cie ce?



Concuerdo con lo que ha explicado Jmartins, aunque en mi opinión, no es tan difícil de encontrar. Mi padre mismo sesea cuando habla en castellano y no se ha pasado toda su vida en el campo. 

En cuanto a si es el sonido de la "s", depende. En catalán la "s" predorsal y la apical son alófonos y cada cuál pronuncia la "s" como le sale natural y la verdad, casi nadie aprecia la diferencia. Es posible que un hablante nativo de inglés sí note mucha diferencia.


----------

